# Egyptian Myth



## fallenstar (Jul 7, 2004)

Anybody knows anything about this? Think that it can be very interesting........


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well I don't really know very much, but here is a brilliant resource for digging deeper: http://www.sacred-texts.com/egy/index.htm


----------



## Esioul (Jul 7, 2004)

I use this site for mythology, I'm not sure if it has any Egyptian stuff, but it's generally pretty good:

http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/folktexts.html


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 7, 2004)

Nope, no Egyptian content but an excellent repository of mainly European folk tales.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 7, 2004)

Got some books at home - what's the question?


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 8, 2004)

The question is.........Nah too much to say. I just want to hear some myth stories from people. I love myth stories.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 8, 2004)

Try the link I posted, fallenstar. It includes a good translation of the Egyptian Book of the Dead, among other key texts pertaining to the ancient Egyptian faith. That whole site is an excellent repository of texts from religions across the world, old, new and bizarre.


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, it is a great site. thanks knivesout


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 14, 2004)

the story of seth is a good one 

A long time ago there were four gods Isis, Osiris, Seth and Nemphys. They were all brother and sister. This makes it wierder when Osiris and Isis fall in love.  Seth did not like Osiris and decided to kill him so he killed him and threw him in the Nile. But Isis revived her brother and Seth was right annoyed so he killed Osiris again cut him into lots of little pieces. Seth then put all the little pieces in a chest and threw them in the river Nile. Yet once again Isis revived her brother and lover, she did this by sowing all the pieces together but sadly his penis had been eaten by a fish so she made him a new one out of clay. They then had a son called Horus who they hid in reeds until he would be old enough to defeat Seth. When that time came Seth and Horus had a huge fight and when Isis saw that Horus might lose she told them to stop. Horus then messily hacked of his mothers head. Seth was then so outraged that he stopped fighting. Whereupon Horus went and got some random guy killed him and told his family hed killed Seth. Seth bided his time to re-enter the world and is now back.  All Smiles.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 14, 2004)

There's a couple of different endings on the Seth/Isis confrontation - I'm sure I've read a version that basically ends up in some grand celestial court, and basically ends up in a big legal argument that eventually sees Seth banished.


----------



## fallenstar (Sep 14, 2004)

that's the one I read with the legal argument etc.... It's strange how normally people think that the God of Death is always evil, my fellow classmate had this one thought that Hades was evil....(although I really think they got that idea from Hercules the cartoon series). People think Anubis is evil. but the really evil one was Seth..right, Seth God of Chaos?


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 15, 2004)

Me evil
ME evil
ME EVIL
Well i suppose your right 
Mwahahahahahahahahahahaha

PS if you dont take back what you said im going to kill everyone youve ever liked.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2004)

I like Seth.


----------



## Silk (Sep 15, 2004)

which one?????


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2004)

The one who says he'll have to kill everyone I like - I'm setting up a paradox.


----------



## Silk (Sep 15, 2004)

I see, got a bit of a headache at the moment...not at my quickest   was going more for the "neither of them sound like the kinda guy I'd like to meet" approach


----------



## fallenstar (Sep 16, 2004)

well...I suppose I can take that comment back, considering that it does not worth for me to start a whole justice war thing.......


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 16, 2004)

Everyone im sorry for threatening fallenstar it will never happen again......

Unless the voices will it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2004)

Pinch of salt, people, pinch of salt. If I'd have seen any real harm I would have acted in some measure, privately, but assuredly. As it happens, I saw the humour and played on it. No harm here, folks. 

 Now...back to Ancient Egypt...


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 16, 2004)

_Ok I guess I can start a small thread on this. Many of the myths were centered around the Egiption faith and their gods. But all I can say that when a myth or legend is started there is usually a grain of truth involved. That goes the same for any other legends recorded by either the more advanced peoples as well as the more primitive cultures of that era. And if one reads these legends carefully you will notice similareties, no mater in what part of the world they originate from. Like something big that got their atention back in those days to begin with to even take the bother of recording it in their records. Of course the grain of salt just keeps getting embelished with time but it's roots could have been of some very unusual occurances. That's my two bits in a nut shell_


----------



## fallenstar (Sep 17, 2004)

It's okay Seth, I was joking there.... no hard feelings.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 17, 2004)

None at all friend


----------



## Leto (Nov 18, 2004)

fallenstar said:
			
		

> that's the one I read with the legal argument etc.... It's strange how normally people think that the God of Death is always evil, my fellow classmate had this one thought that Hades was evil....(although I really think they got that idea from Hercules the cartoon series). People think Anubis is evil. but the really evil one was Seth..right, Seth God of Chaos?


evil or fearful ?
in Ancient Egypt, Osiris is the God of Death and he's one of the most respected gods. Anubis is his main assistant and the god of the embalment.
Most god (or goddess) of death has a "bad image" simply because most humans fears death, even the representation they give it in their myths or religions.


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 13, 2005)

I've got some links for you if you want Egyptian myths.  

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/WoundedDove/elist.html
http://www.mystae.com/restricted/streams/thera/joseph.html
http://www.geocities.com/tehuti_88/mythlinks.html
This one's my favorite: http://www.thekeep.org/~kunoichi/kunoichi/themestream/egypt_magic.html
http://www.egyptomania.org/
Battle of Horus and Seth    http://www.africawithin.com/kmt/battles.htm
Many, many myths here:  http://touregypt.net/gods1.htm
http://www.teacheroz.com/egypt.htm
And for anyone who loves controversy: http://forums.atlantisrising.com/cgi-bin/ubb/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true
The discussions there cover a lot of information.  
Enjoy!


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 13, 2005)

Leto,
Not necessarily, Osiris wasn't considered the god of death until later periods but simply the god-king who rules over the dead in the Tuat (heaven).  He's actually a god of vegetation.  Anubis is also his child by Nephythys, guide of the underworld and embalming.  The resurrection of Osiris coincides with other resurrection "stories" but I won't get into that.  When I find my list of deities (lost in my research papers somewhere) I'll locate the name of the death god prior to Osiris' consideration, if there is one.  My list is about 5 pages long and has every deity ever recorded.


----------



## Leto (Feb 13, 2005)

cleasterwood said:
			
		

> Leto,
> Not necessarily, Osiris wasn't considered the god of death until later periods but simply the god-king who rules over the dead in the Tuat (heaven).  He's actually a god of vegetation.  Anubis is also his child by Nephythys, guide of the underworld and embalming.  The resurrection of Osiris coincides with other resurrection "stories" but I won't get into that.  When I find my list of deities (lost in my research papers somewhere) I'll locate the name of the death god prior to Osiris' consideration, if there is one.  My list is about 5 pages long and has every deity ever recorded.


Anubis is Horus stapbrother ? Thanks for the info. IIRC, Egyptian didn't have one Death god, the same way Hela was the Death goddess in Viking myths. 

Correct my if I'm wrong, but I've got the impression Osiris is the Egyptian equivalent of Hades and Persephones (rulers of the Deads and responsible of Earth fertility, with others deities).


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 14, 2005)

Leto,
Anubis is Horus' half-brother.  Here's the basic of it.  Osiris married Isis and since Seth couldn't have a legimitate heir to the throne with Nephythys, he couldn't rule all of Kemet(Egypt).  This ticked him off--naturally.  Well, eventually Nephythys became upset with Seth because he was sterile and tricked Osiris into getting her pregnant.  This resulted in Anubis being born, whom she had to hide from Seth.  It was also part of the reason Seth murdered Osiris.  However, I must state that this myth isn't widely accepted by scholars as it is only mentioned once in the ancient texts they have found.
Osiris corresponds very well with Hades as they didn't have a 'death god' per say-- checked my list  .  There is also a listing of god-kings who ruled in a foreign country listed in Mantheo's Kings list, some have suggested this to be Atlantis.  In order with length of rule they are:
Ptah- ruled 9000 years, Ra ruled for about 1000 years, Shu followed at 700, Geb followed at 500 years, Osiris ruled for 450 before Seth killed him, Seth ruled then for 350 years until Horus could fight him(chronicled in Egyptian mythology), and then Horus wrestled the throne from him and ruled for 300 years.  This is a total of 12300 years.  I feel this list to be a little off personally as Thoth too ruled in a foreign country and is omitted from this particular list, why I don't know.  According to people like Stitchin, a parthenon of Extraterrestrial Gods tried to decide who should take rule of Egypt, eventually giving it to Horus; but, I don't like this theory very much.  

Gosh I could sit here all day and tell you stories about their myths but the links I provided should give you a good overall idea.


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 14, 2005)

Maryjane said:
			
		

> _Ok I guess I can start a small thread on this. Many of the myths were centered around the Egiption faith and their gods. But all I can say that when a myth or legend is started there is usually a grain of truth involved. That goes the same for any other legends recorded by either the more advanced peoples as well as the more primitive cultures of that era. And if one reads these legends carefully you will notice similareties, no mater in what part of the world they originate from. Like something big that got their atention back in those days to begin with to even take the bother of recording it in their records. Of course the grain of salt just keeps getting embelished with time but it's roots could have been of some very unusual occurances. That's my two bits in a nut shell_


 
This has to be the best most truest statement I've read in a long time.  My favorite saying is "every bit of myth is rooted in truth"  .  As I was doing research for the ten cultures in my second novel I noticed the same thing.  Most legends, no matter their origin, have multiple similarities.  The basics of the story in progress is that these 10 cultures gods won't make it out of the sinking continent of Atlantis, thereby the world as we know it won't exist.  The MC has to 'save' these dieties so the world can become the way it is now.  It's much deeper than that but I can't give away the whole plot as it isn't finished yet.   Each primary diety will have a 'walk-on' appearance in my story and some like Loki will be a prime conspirator because he's trying to start Ragnarok.  These cultures deities will, in the third story, actually have to fight all their future mythological wars (like Ragnarok) to win the world so the bad guys don't destroy it.  Another common thread you'll find is TWINS.  There's lots of twins who fill these mythological stories, hence I used a set of twins as my MCs.


----------



## fallenstar (Feb 14, 2005)

wow....I just did some research on Egyptian myth to do an oral presentation, looks like I have missed much. I originally thought that both Isis and Nephythys married to Osiris, and I was wondering why didn't Seth get anything. If all gods were ancient kings that ruled the land, as the list suggested, I wonder how long can the history be traced back to?


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 14, 2005)

Understand this first and foremost: This information is NOT accepted among Egyptian scholars.

To the time of Atlantis or Zep Tepi -"First Time" or in numerical terms circa 10,500 BC- a number which comes up often in ancient texts, the position of the stars in correspondence to the first, and the occassional 'off-the-wall" speculation based on circumstantual evidence. 

Thoth was said to be an Atlantean king in the controversial "Emerald Tablets of Thoth", which are said to be buried in the Great Pyramid--Egyptologists consider it a 'fake', hence the controversy. Some theories are very outlandish, but the way I personally look at is as like this: Does the 'suspected fake' subject matter being read hold value in its words? If it does, then I tend to agree or not. I form my own opinion basically. I still love their culture and hope to one day go, regardless of the turmoil that may or may not be going on at the time. I personally believe that people have been on this cycle before; it's lost memory perhaps or just need for a deeper meaning to human life.

Grab a couple of books by Graham Hancock, Robert Buvaul, Dr. Kuhne, and Stitchin--Stitchin is very 'off-the-wall' so to speak but some things he says make sense.

PS A few of the links are sites that are run by the Egyptian government's tourist site, i.e. touregypt.net I believe.


----------

